# PoliceGrantsHelp.com



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Coming Soon: PoliceGrantsHelp.com*



Launching in early November 2007, PoliceGrantsHelp will feature the most extensive law enforcement grant database available, with information on a wide range of available grant opportunities. Brought to you by PoliceOne and Cisco Systems, PoliceGrantsHelp.com is aimed at providing the law enforcement community with the tools to navigate the often-confusing grants and technology landscape.









Sign up for more information


----------

